# Do you freeze trimmings for adding to sausage grinds?



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a 16+ lb brisket for a burn on the 15th/Wednesday. I will trim and separate the point/flat before smoking to duplicate the smoke I had a couple weeks ago.

I thought I'd bag/freeze the 5+lbs of fat to save for it adding to lean beef for salami. To my knowledge, this brisket was not previously frozen, as I had to ask the butcher if they had any whole cuts, instead of halves, and he brought me one out, freshly labeled.

I think this would be a good way to stock up on reserve fat for sausage making, as long as I have a good amount of freezer space. If I weigh the lean/fat before chopping/grinding, I can get a better ratio for a nice & firm salami.

Thoughts?

Thanks

Eric


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd agree with your process of checking to see if it's previously been frozen. If not, then have at it and save those trimmings!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 13, 2009)

I save and also buy beef fat as I add it to venison most of the time when making burger.


----------



## nater3 (Jul 14, 2009)

Alright, I'll look stupid.  Why can't the meat have been previously frozen?


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 14, 2009)

I Save all my trimmings.  From whole pork loins, spare ribs, Beef rib roasts, etc.  And you can refreeze meat. Sausage makers buy meat in bulk to get a better price , freeze it till needed, grind it make sausage then you take it home and freeze it. I 'll take out a chunk of venison make burgers and then refreeze the patties with no ill effects.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 14, 2009)

yup I save all trimmings also -and at times have to buy fat.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm...you know, that's not at all a stupid question...it brings up a good point, as Jersey stated. I guess if you process the meat in some way then it can be refrozen...I think the main concern is to avoid freezer burn. With fat trimmings, I wouldn't think that much of the moisture will release during a refreeze.

Good thinking!

Eric


----------



## desertlites (Jul 14, 2009)

theres nothing wrong with refreezing meat after it's been cooked.


----------



## countrysmoked (Jul 14, 2009)

I keep all my trimmings too. I still have to buy fat sometimes.  I agree that you can refreeze meat.  To avoid freezer burn I have went the vacuum seal route.  Works great.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 14, 2009)

Not doubt Eric.  I save it all for our deer grind brats we do each yer.  I save burnt ends as well.


----------



## mikey (Jul 14, 2009)

According to my meat guy, he says refreezing previously frozen meat is okay. He says it will lose some of the moisture when it's defrosted again.  I've done this with previously frozen spares.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 14, 2009)

The primary problem with freezing, thawing, then refreezing meat that you will have to thaw again is the thawing process and controlling the bacteria buildup.  You're exposing meat to temperatures that might not be safe (thawing on the counter), refreezing as 'bacteria-added', then thawing again reactivating that bacteria to multiply exponentially if exposed to more unsafe temps.  Simply washing off all surfaces of the meat helps to control the bacteria growth along with common-sense thawing techniques (in the fridge!).

The real danger, and the reason why this perpetuates, is freezing, thawing and refreezing GROUND meat.  This cannot be washed off and has hundreds of times of surface area than does whole muscle meat, is a moist environment and bacteria can quickly grow and multiply.  Once thawed, you should use ground meat up within 24 hours or toss it.

Now, sausages are different.  Yes, they're ground.  But, packed into casings, the multiple strand surfaces are compacted and not exposed to air as in ground burger for example, so your bacteria growth inside is far less.  Plus, most contain salt which is a preservative.  If you unthaw too many sausage links (at a safe temperature) as long as you refreeze within 24 hours, then rethaw safely, you should be ok.

Likewise, freezing pork prior to processing is called 'certifying' and is recommended.  You can freeze whole-muscle pork for 30 days at -30° (below zero) and kill strichinosis; unthaw safely, process and refreeze with little ill effect.  (Can't tell you how many thousands of cases of loins, butts and shoulders I've had to process half unthawed!  Don't know how my hands stood it!  ...well, the arthritis is telling me now, lol!)

Pops §§


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks again Pops for explaining the science of meat. It is much appreciated...


----------



## mossymo (Jul 14, 2009)

We save all our trimmings when preping pork ribs for smoking, just for making sausage.


----------



## mgwerks (Jul 21, 2009)

I save all my trimings and use them for whatever comes up.  Often sausage, but for example I made a nice bunch of pork tips using nothing but rib trimmings.


----------



## eman (Jul 21, 2009)

I save all my trimmings.
 I allways trim to leave some meat and then trim some fat off it. Then i combine all the beef , pork trimmings in a foil pan and smoke them for a couple hours then freeze. When i decide to cook a pastalaya or jambalaya , i use the smoked trimmings.All i can say is WOW!


----------

